# HELP!!! HP Dv 2025 laptop, partition



## mannu143 (Sep 7, 2006)

I recently bought a HP Dv 2025 laptop, but it only has 2 partition 1 c: and 2nd D: which id recovery drive. now i want to have more partition but dont know ow that can be done with reistalling windows as i want geniune winows, partition software like swiss knife says
that it cannot create partition as c: contain system file.

please help!!!!


----------



## laptops4u (Sep 7, 2006)

Use Partition Magic 8 Software, it will solve your problem.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a HP Pavilion Desktop, & i guess the procedure for makin partioin is same for HP Laptop.

YOU NEED a CD R disk.

First goto Start->All Programs->PC Help & Tools->Recovery Tools *CD* Creator.

here a window opens 
Select the "Create recovery tools CD.....", NOW You NEED a CD R disk. You cannot use Rewritable CD's.
Its takes about 5 mins. for the CD burning process.

When the Process is completely over (i.e., after the CD is automatically Ejected), RESTART ur LapTop with that CD inserted.



Now a new Boot Screen appears (with a CD pic instead of Windows logo), .

 select "create Partioins", then another window opens & there is a Slider at the bottom, move the SLIDER to EXTREME Right. & wherever the system asks which FILE SYSTEM you want, selct NTFS (unless you're goin to install win98 )
Then after here its all self explanatory.

*NOTE* if you want to have More space (GB) in the new Partition, then KEEP your "C" Drive as it was at the time of first use.

the LOWER the C: Drive occupies in GB, more space you get to create Partition in.

  B'coz when new the "C"drive uses around 5-8GB of HDD. if you've installed any BIG Application, then remove/Backup them into CD/DVD.
Its b'coz Windows Pre-Allocates the Space the O.S drive (C:drive) should have.

I had done this mistake, i had around 15GB in the "C" drive when i ran this application to  Create Partition, & then the "C" Drive ended up with 36GB & i have to save/install new s/w in the other 36 GB (E:18GB & F18GB drive)


If you have Doubts in creating the Recovery Tools CD then DO POST.


----------

